# Cleaning Product Recomendations Please



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi all,

Want to give the car a good clean Saturday. What polish ect... do you guys use? Also looking for something to clean up the exhaust tip and the black plastic under the bonnet... suggestions please... 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## HarveyTT (Sep 16, 2013)

Pop into your local halfords and buy Auto Glym products. Probably 3 for 2 as well. Exhaust pipe will be metal polish and fine grade wire wool or micro fibre cloth and some serious elbow grease. Use AG machine and engine cleaner or a APC then rubber and vinyl protection or bumper care for exterior plastic trim. Take a look at cleanyourcar for other products.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

+1 for AutoGlym products and confirm 3 for 2 at Halfords.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Before polishing you need to wash and prep your car properly -

1. buy two buckets (with 'Grit Guards', if they have them) and something like a lambs wool wash mitt. Use one bucket with clean water in to rinse out the mitt after you've wipped a panel down (this becomes your 'dirty' bucket) and the other 'clean' bucket for shampoo. This way you're not putting dirt into your clean bucket to create a contaminated shampoo which is just going to scratch your car even more.

2. Get something like Auto Finesse 'IronOut' which you can spray on the body and wheels. This dissolves the microscopic particles of iron which bond to the paint/wheel alloy, leaving the surface a little bit smoother.

3. Clean the paint further with a claybar and quick detailing spray. This gets out the remainder of contaminants in the paint leaving it silky smooth and ready for polishing. (You only need to do this once or twice a year, depending on what sort of crap falls on your car, and what you ultimately wax/seal it with.)

Halfords sell the Meguares Claybar kits which have everything you need to get started. They also sell the claybars separately, but don't sell the correct detailing spray separately.
Megs recommends using 'Quick Detailer' (red bottle) with claybars which Halfords doesn't sell, but they do sell the 'Ultimate Quick Detailer' (black bottle) which Megs says shouldn't be used with claybars (plus the UQD is more expensive, so why waste it?) Buying QD elsewhere or online would be better.

Then its just the quick and simple job of polishing/waxing you car with your poison of choice


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> 3. Clean the paint further with a claybar and quick detailing spray. This gets out the remainder of contaminants in the paint leaving it silky smooth and ready for polishing. (You only need to do this once or twice a year, depending on what sort of crap falls on your car, and what you ultimately wax/seal it with.)
> 
> Halfords sell the Meguares Claybar kits which have everything you need to get started. They also sell the claybars separately, but don't sell the correct detailing spray separately.
> Megs recommends using 'Quick Detailer' (red bottle) with claybars which Halfords doesn't sell, but they do sell the 'Ultimate Quick Detailer' (black bottle) which Megs says shouldn't be used with claybars (plus the UQD is more expensive, so why waste it?) Buying QD elsewhere or online would be better.


Just use your car shampoo in a bucket of warm water. Soak the area with a clean wash mitt (don't touch the paint if you don't need to) and then use the claybar until the friction increases, then soak the area again. It has the same effect as quick detailer.

All you're looking for is lubrication and a good car shampoo is a lot cheaper than specialised quick detailers, which get expensive quite quickly - especially if you're detailing your car over a couple of weekends to keep the wife happy. :lol: I still use quick detailer, but only for touching up after I've finished polishing/glazing/sealing/waxing and it's then used to remove any excess that I've missed.


----------

